# Split system question



## wash (1 mo ago)

Quick question for you guys.

My dad wants to get a split system A/C, but only want's to hook up one of the two air handlers during this winter, then install the other handler at a different time when the other part of the house is finished. Will running only one handler at a time damage the unit in any way if he caps off the lines to the second handler? The image is the split unit he plans to install.


----------

